# LOUD POPPING SOUND WHEN STOVE GETS HOT



## lengua (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello.  First time poster.

I have a Lopi woodstove that is 2 seasons old.  Having a very loud metal pop about every 15 seconds when the stove gets hot.  Anyone have any idea where this could be coming from.  It will go away if I open the flue all the way or cut down on the available air.  It's getting annoying and I don't remember this happening last year.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thephotohound (Oct 18, 2007)

I get what I refer to as a slow, constant "ticking", but only after I damp down after a roaring start. Is that when it happens, or while the temp is rising?


----------



## Corey (Oct 18, 2007)

I get a full range of 'ticks', 'tings', 'pings' and 'pops' when the stove warms up.  As the metal expands due to the heat, any place where two pieces touch can be a source of noise.  Not really a lot that can be done that I know of.  Obviously if you have something making noise like a loose panel or cover, you might be able to tighten it or isolate it from the other surface to reduce the noise.  But it seems - at least in my case - that many of the noises come from the firebox itself.  I don't think it presents any danger, but like you say, can be a bit annoying when the stove it getting up to temp. 

Corey


----------



## Dunadan (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is what my Lopi Revere manual says about "Normal Operating Noises" -



> Creaks and Clicks:
> The 3/16" and 5/16" steel may creak or click when
> the stove heats up and cools down - this is normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 18, 2007)

This is what we call "OIL CANNING"
when the Metal expands it pops
If it is real loud sometimes you have to Figure what part of the stove is doing it and take an attitude adjustor and make a big dent in the firebox.


----------



## nshif (Oct 18, 2007)

Check the stove for level, both ways, and make sure all feet are solidly on the hearth.


----------



## burntime (Oct 18, 2007)

I like to think that is the bugs popping like popcorn.  But then I hate bugs.  Really, if it ticks it is usually time to choke it down or I find that it may be brought up to temp too quick.  Either way it is a welcome sound when it is cold


----------

